# Elkhorn Resort and Travel Question



## Miniwheat (Nov 1, 2006)

My husband is going to be hunting in Dauphin/Winipegosis area in mid-November. We are thinking about staying at the Elkhorn and driving to Dauphin/Winipegosis each day. Could someone who lives in this area tell me if this is doable or are we apt to run into bad roads from snow this time of year? We are from Minnesota, so used to driving in snow. However, we don't want it to be so much snow that we can't get through to Dauphin each day.

Thanks for any help.


----------



## qaRuss (Nov 2, 2006)

Hi from Winnipeg.
There is a good road thru Riding Mountain Park that takes you north to Dauphin. The trip thru though is a reduced speed zone so a little patience is required.
Not sure if Minnesota got the snow this week but we are into winter here so expect snow and generally icy roads. This is early for us but after a terrific summer no one is complaining.
Elkhorn has a great spa. You just might enjoy that more then hunting! 
We do not own at Elkhorn but have exchanged there several times as have our kids. We've all enjoyed our visits to this resort.
My recommendation, give it a try.
Russ


----------



## qaRuss (Nov 4, 2006)

*More Elkhorn*

Fall travel guide out in this mornigs paper. Check out  www.elkhornresort.mb.ca . There are great rates Sunday to Thursday, now thru Dec 21. These are hotel rooms but very nice.


----------

